# lector memoria sd

## Juan Facundo

Hola.

les cuento que estoy tratando de tener acceso a mi lector de tarjetas de la netbook gateway lt-25.

```
Jun 11 15:38:13 netbook-faco kernel: [ 2504.795108] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

Jun 11 15:38:14 netbook-faco kernel: [ 2504.910708] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

Jun 11 15:38:14 netbook-faco kernel: [ 2504.910723] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

Jun 11 15:38:14 netbook-faco kernel: [ 2504.910733] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

Jun 11 15:38:14 netbook-faco kernel: [ 2504.910742] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

Jun 11 15:38:14 netbook-faco kernel: [ 2504.910750] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801
```

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Pineview DMI Bridge

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Tigerpoint LPC Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 2060 (rev c1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 1000 Series

```

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 064e:a219 Suyin Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 011: ID 0cf2:6250 ENE Technology, Inc. SD card reader (UB6250)

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1bcf:0007 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. Optical Mouse
```

Es todo lo que tengo hasta ahora, los modules que he compilado no me han dado soporte, intenté con los modulos mmc/sd, pero tampoco y luego de leer, creo que solo son para pci o similares, no para usb.

Alguna idea?

Saludos.

----------

## quilosaq

Revisa bien la salida de dmesg cuando conectas el lector. Por ejemplo mira 

```
dmesg | grep -3 USB
```

----------

## Juan Facundo

```
[    0.318306] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.318680] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.318855] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.319109] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.319304] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.319469] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.319469] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.320009] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.320167] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009fc00 - 000000000009ffff 

--

[    0.723215] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.723296] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 22, io mem 0x58204400

[    0.733033] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.733261] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.733423] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.733677] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.736508] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 ehci_hcd

[    0.736666] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    0.737106] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.737262] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    0.737625] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

--

[    0.738250] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.738515] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.738883] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 18, io base 0x00006080

[    0.739141] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.739304] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.739556] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.739710] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

[    0.739868] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.740284] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.740441] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.740769] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

--

[    0.740949] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.741234] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.742094] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 20, io base 0x00006060

[    0.742327] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.742490] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.742743] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.742897] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

[    0.743072] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    0.743473] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.743631] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.743950] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

--

[    0.744148] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.744415] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.744764] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 21, io base 0x00006040

[    0.744996] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.745176] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.745429] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.745583] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

[    0.745741] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    0.746177] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.746334] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.746643] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

--

[    0.746823] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.747104] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    0.747438] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 22, io base 0x00006020

[    0.747672] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.747834] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.748105] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.748259] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

[    0.748417] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

[    0.748807] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.748963] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.749402] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSS0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

--

[    0.765891] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.18.0-ioctl (2010-06-29) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.766501] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.766931] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.767694] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.767852] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.768073] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (15859 buckets, 63436 max)

[    0.768693] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.768877] TCP cubic registered

--

[    0.771231] rtc_cmos 00:03: setting system clock to 2011-06-11 14:56:29 UTC (1307804189)

[    0.771648] Initalizing network drop monitor service

[    0.781252] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    1.039134] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    1.177083] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.178275] ata1.00: unexpected _GTF length (4)

[    1.178707] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD1600BEVT-22A23T0, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133

[    1.178875] ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.180165] ata1.00: unexpected _GTF length (4)

[    1.180591] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.188191] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=064e, idProduct=a219

[    1.188371] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

[    1.188533] usb 1-4: Product: 1.3M WebCam

[    1.188684] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: Suyin

[    1.188833] usb 1-4: SerialNumber: HF1315-S32B-OV01-VA-R02.01.05

[    1.295132] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[    1.334297] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    1.334809] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1600BEVT-2 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.335455] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)

--

[    1.336380] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.369500]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    1.370656] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.411564] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[    1.411746] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[    1.411911] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[    1.412078] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[    1.412231] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

[    1.640071] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.746130] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 7.2, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xd04731/0xa40000/0xa0000

[    1.814893] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5

--

[   59.798912] xfce4-panel[4217]: segfault at 0 ip b769a3f9 sp bfc3b840 error 4 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2200.1[b7434000+3c3000]

[   90.895664] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

[   90.895673] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[  188.867892] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 3

[  190.682106] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[  190.797486] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[  190.797500] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[  190.797511] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[  190.797519] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[  190.797527] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

[  468.934325] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 20113 nsec

[  813.385564] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 4

[  814.589105] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

[  814.704527] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[  814.704542] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[  814.704553] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[  814.704561] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[  814.704570] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

[  942.284880] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 5

[  943.635109] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

[  943.750595] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[  943.750609] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[  943.750620] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[  943.750629] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[  943.750637] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

[ 1219.760518] usbcore: registered new interface driver ushc

[ 1228.433409] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 6

[ 1228.990194] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 30169 nsec

[ 1228.990455] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 45253 nsec

[ 1228.990717] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 67879 nsec

[ 1231.975107] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

[ 1232.090659] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[ 1232.090673] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[ 1232.090684] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[ 1232.090692] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[ 1232.090700] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

[ 1607.262882] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 7

[ 1609.575120] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

[ 1609.690480] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[ 1609.690495] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[ 1609.690506] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[ 1609.690514] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[ 1609.690522] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

[ 2036.754806] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 8

[ 2040.837125] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

[ 2040.952675] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[ 2040.952690] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[ 2040.952701] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[ 2040.952709] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[ 2040.952717] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

[ 2484.942091] usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[ 2485.098154] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=1bcf, idProduct=0007

[ 2485.098164] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2485.098173] usb 3-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

[ 2485.119156] input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input8

[ 2485.120429] generic-usb 0003:1BCF:0007.0001: input,hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0

[ 2501.403849] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 9

[ 2504.795108] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

[ 2504.910708] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[ 2504.910723] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[ 2504.910733] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[ 2504.910742] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[ 2504.910750] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

[ 2875.987367] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 101818 nsec

[ 3283.972114] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 11

[ 4711.411107] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

[ 4711.526665] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[ 4711.526680] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[ 4711.526690] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[ 4711.526699] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[ 4711.526707] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801
```

----------

## quilosaq

Para verlo mejor, pon el mismo comando pero acabado en USB en lugar de usb.

----------

## Juan Facundo

```
[    0.716930] ata3: DUMMY

[    0.717089] ata4: DUMMY

[    0.717587] Fixed MDIO Bus: probed

[    0.717910] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.718141] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    0.718334] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.718342] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.718630] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.718970] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: using broken periodic workaround

[    0.719176] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    0.723215] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.723296] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 22, io mem 0x58204400

[    0.733033] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.733261] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.733423] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.733677] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.736508] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 ehci_hcd

[    0.736666] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    0.737106] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.737262] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    0.737625] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.737819] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.738069] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.738243] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.738250] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.738515] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.738883] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 18, io base 0x00006080

[    0.739141] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.739304] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.739556] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.739710] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

[    0.739868] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.740284] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.740441] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.740769] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    0.740941] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.740949] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.741234] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.742094] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 20, io base 0x00006060

[    0.742327] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.742490] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.742743] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.742897] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

[    0.743072] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    0.743473] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.743631] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.743950] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    0.744140] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.744148] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.744415] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.744764] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 21, io base 0x00006040

[    0.744996] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.745176] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.745429] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.745583] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

[    0.745741] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    0.746177] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.746334] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.746643] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    0.746815] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.746823] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.747104] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    0.747438] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 22, io base 0x00006020

[    0.747672] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.747834] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.748105] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.748259] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 uhci_hcd

[    0.748417] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

[    0.748807] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.748963] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.749402] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSS0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.763331] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

--

[    0.766501] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.766931] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.767694] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.767852] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.768073] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (15859 buckets, 63436 max)

[    0.768693] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.768877] TCP cubic registered

--

[    0.771231] rtc_cmos 00:03: setting system clock to 2011-06-11 14:56:29 UTC (1307804189)

[    0.771648] Initalizing network drop monitor service

[    0.781252] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    1.039134] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    1.177083] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.178275] ata1.00: unexpected _GTF length (4)

[    1.178707] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD1600BEVT-22A23T0, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133

[    1.178875] ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.180165] ata1.00: unexpected _GTF length (4)

[    1.180591] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.188191] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=064e, idProduct=a219

[    1.188371] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

[    1.188533] usb 1-4: Product: 1.3M WebCam

[    1.188684] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: Suyin

[    1.188833] usb 1-4: SerialNumber: HF1315-S32B-OV01-VA-R02.01.05

[    1.295132] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[    1.334297] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    1.334809] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1600BEVT-2 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.335455] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)

--

[    1.336380] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.369500]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    1.370656] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.411564] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[    1.411746] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[    1.411911] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[    1.412078] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[    1.412231] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

--

[   59.798912] xfce4-panel[4217]: segfault at 0 ip b769a3f9 sp bfc3b840 error 4 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2200.1[b7434000+3c3000]

[   90.895664] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

[   90.895673] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[  188.867892] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 3

[  190.682106] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[  190.797486] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[  190.797500] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[  190.797511] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[  190.797519] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[  190.797527] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

[  468.934325] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 20113 nsec

[  813.385564] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 4

[  814.589105] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

[  814.704527] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[  814.704542] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[  814.704553] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[  814.704561] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[  814.704570] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

[  942.284880] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 5

[  943.635109] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

[  943.750595] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[  943.750609] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[  943.750620] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[  943.750629] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[  943.750637] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

[ 1219.760518] usbcore: registered new interface driver ushc

[ 1228.433409] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 6

[ 1228.990194] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 30169 nsec

[ 1228.990455] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 45253 nsec

[ 1228.990717] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 67879 nsec

[ 1231.975107] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

[ 1232.090659] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[ 1232.090673] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[ 1232.090684] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[ 1232.090692] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[ 1232.090700] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

[ 1607.262882] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 7

[ 1609.575120] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

[ 1609.690480] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[ 1609.690495] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[ 1609.690506] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[ 1609.690514] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[ 1609.690522] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

[ 2036.754806] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 8

[ 2040.837125] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

[ 2040.952675] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[ 2040.952690] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[ 2040.952701] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[ 2040.952709] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[ 2040.952717] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

[ 2484.942091] usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[ 2485.098154] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=1bcf, idProduct=0007

[ 2485.098164] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2485.098173] usb 3-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

[ 2485.119156] input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input8

[ 2485.120429] generic-usb 0003:1BCF:0007.0001: input,hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0

[ 2501.403849] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 9

[ 2504.795108] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

[ 2504.910708] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[ 2504.910723] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[ 2504.910733] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[ 2504.910742] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[ 2504.910750] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

[ 2875.987367] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 101818 nsec

[ 3283.972114] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 11

[ 4711.411107] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

[ 4711.526665] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

[ 4711.526680] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[ 4711.526690] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

[ 4711.526699] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

[ 4711.526707] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

[ 4796.440800] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 12

```

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bien, ya encontré la respuesta. Buscando por la web, la cosa salió con un poco de porfía. Quiero dejarlo como guía, tal vez a alguien le sirva. En mi caso, tengo una netbook gateway (segunda marca de acer) y el dispositivo lector de memorias es el que cito posteriormente; aunque supongo que cualquier portátil que tenga el mismo usb id, puede configurarse como este.

El tema es que existen problemas justamente con el driver de este dispositivo usb. El dispositivo en particular es este:

```
Bus 001 Device 013: ID 0cf2:6250 ENE Technology, Inc. SD card reader (UB6250)
```

El id: ID 0cf2:6250 nos da la certeza que hablamos de este dispositivo.

configuramos el modulo del kernel:

```
          Device Drivers  --->

        [*] Staging drivers  --->

            <*>     USB ENE card reader support
```

Compilamos e instalamos el module y luego lo cargamos. Y luego cuando ponemos una tarjeta sd, tendermos el siguiente mensaje:

```
Jun 11 16:50:29 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6840.222884] keucr: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

Jun 11 16:50:29 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6840.228896] usb --- usb_stor_init start

Jun 11 16:50:29 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6840.228975] usbcore: registered new interface driver eucr

Jun 11 16:50:29 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6840.228982] ENE USB Mass Storage support registered.

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.863092] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.978676] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf2, idProduct=6250

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.978691] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.978702] usb 1-5: Product: UB6250       

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.978710] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: ENE Flash  

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.978718] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 606569746801

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.980233] usb --- eucr_probe

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.980513] usb --- associate_dev

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.980536] usb --- get_device_info

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.980542] usb --- get_transport

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.980547] usb --- get_protocol

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.980552] us->pusb_dev->descriptor.idVendor = cf2

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.980557] us->pusb_dev->descriptor.idProduct = 6250

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.980562] usb --- get_pipes

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.980566] usb --- usb_stor_acquire_resources

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.980645] scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.980650] usb --- usb_stor_control_thread

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.981181] usb --- usb_stor_scan_thread

Jun 11 16:50:40 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6850.981188] EUCR : device found at 13

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6851.981325] EUCR : device scan complete

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6851.981482] scsi cmd 12 --- SCSIOP_INQUIRY

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6851.981488] --- Init Media ---

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6851.981915] MiscReg03 = 1

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6851.981920] transport --- ENE_SDInit

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6851.981924] SD_INIT1_PATTERN

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.303938] SD_INIT2_PATTERN

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.311920] Insert     = 1

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.311927] Ready      = 1

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.311930] IsMMC      = 0

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.311933] HiCapacity = 0

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.311937] HiSpeed    = 0

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.311940] WtP        = 0

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.312052] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     USB2.0   CardReader       0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.315006] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.318047] scsi cmd 25 --- SCSIOP_READ_CAPACITY

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.318056] SD_SCSI_Read_Capacity

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.318061] bl_len = 200

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.318065] bl_num = 3d3ff

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.318141] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 250880 512-byte logical blocks: (128 MB/122 MiB)

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.318191] scsi cmd 1A --- SCSIOP_MODE_SENSE

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.318231] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.318242] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.318250] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.318736] scsi cmd 1E --- SCSIOP_ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.318744] transport --- BuildSenseBuffer

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.318862] scsi cmd 25 --- SCSIOP_READ_CAPACITY

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.318868] SD_SCSI_Read_Capacity

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.318873] bl_len = 200

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.318877] bl_num = 3d3ff

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.318943] scsi cmd 1A --- SCSIOP_MODE_SENSE

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.318983] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.319127] SD_RW_PATTERN

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.327507]  sdb: sdb1

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.327960] scsi cmd 25 --- SCSIOP_READ_CAPACITY

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.327967] SD_SCSI_Read_Capacity

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.327973] bl_len = 200

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.327977] bl_num = 3d3ff

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.328082] scsi cmd 1A --- SCSIOP_MODE_SENSE

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.328119] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

Jun 11 16:50:41 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6852.328129] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Jun 11 16:50:50 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6861.016099] usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Jun 11 16:50:50 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6861.174130] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=1bcf, idProduct=0007

Jun 11 16:50:50 netbook-faco kernel: [ 6861.174145] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
```

luego solo queda montarlo como cualquier unidad de almacenamiento.

Sitios de consulta:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/MSI_Wind_U130

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10909469

----------

